# Multiple tivo's for sale and I hate Ebay!



## revoemag (Sep 17, 2002)

I have 4 tivo's I want to get rid of as I clean up and I really don't want to ebay or CL them.

They are:


Philips Series 1 Tivo with lifetime and a 120GB drive. ( activated after the date that you could transfer it.) I also have the original 2X14GB drives with the original unmodded os. I have a translucent blue multi device peanut remote for this tivo.

RCA DVR40 Direct TV Tivo with 40GB drive (40 hours of recording). This is a series 2 tivo and comes with the series 2 remote. I think this tivo has bad sectors on the drive and it needs to be replaced, but who would use it with the stock drive anyway! 

Philips DSR6000. This is a series 1 Direct TV Tivo and comes with a peanut remote.

I also have a Direct TV non-tivo DVR. Model R16-300 which i think is a 300GB drive. Looks new, comes with remote and was used for 3-4 months max.

Also, one Sat-A4 and one Sat B55 Sony Direct TV receivers. Both have the serial port for direct channel changing with the series one tivo.

To be clear I have lots of remotes (even a few extra peanuts) so everthing comes with power cables and remotes and I have the IR blasters and serial cables for the Series 1.

Make me any offer and I'll ship them to you anywhere in the US (you pay shipping).

Mike


----------



## Pat514 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm interested in the Philips Series 1 Tivo with lifetime and a 120GB drive unit if you still have it. I have the exact same unit and it is giving me problems lately. It would be great to replace it. 

Thanks!!!
Pat514


----------



## DynamiteGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi revoemag 
Do You Have the Philips Series 1 Tivo with lifetime and a 120GB drive For Sale

Thanks
DynamiteGuy
[email protected]


----------

